# Linothele fallax



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Very nice and something striking.

This lady sells them, but wont post out it says on the site...

Venezuelan Funnel Web Spider (Linothele fallax) Juvenile - Virginia Cheeseman - Entomological Supplier


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Mr Mister said:


> Very nice and something striking.
> 
> This lady sells them, but wont post out it says on the site...
> 
> Venezuelan Funnel Web Spider (Linothele fallax) Juvenile - Virginia Cheeseman - Entomological Supplier


:hmm:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

martin3 said:


> :hmm:


What?


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

She was errrrr told wrong.
And I can't see why that would affect shipping, people send out Sicarius spp.
Some people associate them with Atrax robustus (Sydney funnel web) because they used to be in the same superfamily (Dipluridae) until Atrax was moved to Hexathelidae. Also the Linothele are referred to as funnel webs. 
But it's not the case at all.
I've kept many of these and megatheloides.
Here's my AF


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

dragon's den said:


> She was errrrr told wrong.
> And I can't see why that would affect shipping, people send out Sicarius spp.
> Some people associate them with Atrax robustus (Sydney funnel web) because they used to be in the same superfamily (Dipluridae) until Atrax was moved to Hexathelidae. Also the Linothele are referred to as funnel webs.
> But it's not the case at all.
> ...


 
Thanks, that is what I thought.

Still, I cannot force her I guess.


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

Mr Mister said:


> Thanks, that is what I thought.
> 
> Still, I cannot force her I guess.


She probably doesn't want to risk any escapes or bites during packing if she thinks they are bad uns. Because they're fast!


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

dragon's den said:


> She probably doesn't want to risk any escapes or bites during packing if she thinks they are bad uns. Because they're fast!


Probably, but she is posting out pedes, and imo, they are worse and more likely to bite and get loose...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I payed £3 for Marks off Martin Goss....


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

selina20 said:


> I payed £3 for Marks off Martin Goss....


Marks?

Anyway, I note this place seems to have them, never heard of them before though..

True Spiders | fangsfeastsandbeasts.co.uk


----------



## touchthesky (Jun 13, 2012)

Mr Mister said:


> Marks?
> 
> Anyway, I note this place seems to have them, never heard of them before though..
> 
> True Spiders | fangsfeastsandbeasts.co.uk


Mark is her fiancee.

I want one of these but everywhere I have seen them theyre really expensive.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

touchthesky said:


> Mark is her fiancee.
> 
> I want one of these but everywhere I have seen them theyre really expensive.


 
They seem to be coming in at £15-25, which is not too bad.

Is the colouration really as striking as it looks in pics?


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

Mr Mister said:


> They seem to be coming in at £15-25, which is not too bad.
> 
> Is the colouration really as striking as it looks in pics?


Yeah they have beautiful colours.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Mrchancellor87 said:


> Yeah they have beautiful colours.


I would sooner have one of these than a T.

I may contact that other place, see if they would post.


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

they dont live as long as a t btw.. im pretty sure if you did some searching youll find both fallax and megatheloides pretty cheap the website you named earlier are notorious for offering ts at non competitive prices, or right price for a small size etc (why not use a more empirical measure system like metric instead of large,medium,small? very odd).


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> Marks?
> 
> Anyway, I note this place seems to have them, never heard of them before though..
> 
> True Spiders | fangsfeastsandbeasts.co.uk


My other half lol. We do secret sling at shows and at SEAS i got him the L.fallax


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

selina20 said:


> My other half lol. We do secret sling at shows and at SEAS i got him the L.fallax


you on the sauce again? :lol2:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

gambitgareth said:


> they dont live as long as a t btw.. .


I know. But the females still live pretty long, many years I believe.


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

If Virginia Cheeseman wishes to miss sales & pass let potential customers buy from other sources than fool on her. The more things I hear about her, the less inclined I am to do any business with her - it doesn't seem worth the hassle.


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

spidersnake said:


> If Virginia Cheeseman wishes to miss sales & pass let potential customers buy from other sources than fool on her. The more things I hear about her, the less inclined I am to do any business with her - it doesn't seem worth the hassle.


 
To behonest im sure she has satisfied customers - ts arent her only speciality although frequently stocks them. I've had one transaction that was disappointing mainly due to the size I wouldnt judge her the t was in excellent condition on arrival which is worth its weight in gold sometimes- also shes on the internet so anyone arriving there are likely to arrive elsewhere.

one thing worth saying is that for these linothele sp - theyre two a penny on the continent - you might as well wait until it gets warmer and get them delivered from poland or germany..


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

gambitgareth said:


> To behonest im sure she has satisfied customers - ts arent her only speciality although frequently stocks them. I've had one transaction that was disappointing mainly due to the size I wouldnt judge her the t was in excellent condition on arrival which is worth its weight in gold sometimes- also shes on the internet so anyone arriving there are likely to arrive elsewhere.
> 
> one thing worth saying is that for these linothele sp - theyre two a penny on the continent - you might as well wait until it gets warmer and get them delivered from poland or germany..


I dont know why, but I prefer using UK sellers.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

spidersnake said:


> If Virginia Cheeseman wishes to miss sales & pass let potential customers buy from other sources than fool on her. The more things I hear about her, the less inclined I am to do any business with her - it doesn't seem worth the hassle.


That's what I mean, I can't be bothered trying to hard sell her the idea. I guess it doesn't matter enough to her.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

I bit the bullet, and since Ms Cheesman has these as juvenilles, I sent her a nice e mail, together with the general feeling that there is no reason why these cannot be mailed out. I asked her to reconsider, and here is what she said...

*Sorry, I don't want to post the spiders although I have been asked several times. I haven't seen them as adults so I would quite like to rear them up to adulthood.

Best regards,

Virginia
*


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

So she's selling something she really wants to keep so is only offering for collection so it puts potential customers off? 

How erm, odd :lol:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

snowgoose said:


> So she's selling something she really wants to keep so is only offering for collection so it puts potential customers off?
> 
> How erm, odd :lol:


That's what I thought.

She wants to see them grow into adults, by way of selling them.

Huh?


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Almost pointless having them on the site, since the odds are small that someone just so happens to live near her. And what happens if they do, and want to buy them all?


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Hmmm, now that is quite strange,:hmm:
Almost as strange as her size= prices,? or even her spider descriptions on occasion, still she is good for a laugh from time to time, thanks V,:thumb:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

martin3 said:


> Hmmm, now that is quite strange,:hmm:
> Almost as strange as her size= prices,? or even her spider descriptions on occasion, still she is good for a laugh from time to time, thanks V,:thumb:


 
Lol.

I hope she get lumbered with them!!


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Martin Goss has them as spiderlings, but was hoping for something a bit larger, in this instance...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> Martin Goss has them as spiderlings, but was hoping for something a bit larger, in this instance...


I have one of Goss' spiderlings and you will not be disappointed. They have the markings of an adult and seem to grow really fast each moult. For £3 you cant really moan tbh


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

selina20 said:


> I have one of Goss' spiderlings and you will not be disappointed. They have the markings of an adult and seem to grow really fast each moult. *For £3* you cant really moan tbh


True.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Sourced one that is L4 for 8notes.

: victory:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

It would help if he would bill me, as asked two days ago, mind you!

Sometimes why ya end up not buying. Some time ago, a guy on here was selling something, and I asked for pics. Two weeks went by, and no pics, so in the end, well imo anyway, if someone cannot be bothered doing that, and you have never bought from them before, it does not bode too well.


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Had that a few times myself...think some people are weary of getting asked for pics incase they are so called "pic hunters". I just go on Google to hunt for pics like this one...









LOL


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sp1d8r said:


> Had that a few times myself...think some people are weary of getting asked for pics incase they are so called "pic hunters". I just go on Google to hunt for pics like this one...
> image
> 
> LOL


 
I know what they look like.

But for me, when I have never bought from a person ever, pics may give me some assurance they actually own them.


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr Mister said:


> I know what they look like.
> 
> But for me, when I have never bought from a person ever, pics may give me some assurance they actually own them.


Yeah that's true...would put me off too and an actual photo of the animal not some google pic I hate the way people do that on gumtree!!


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sp1d8r said:


> Yeah that's true...would put me off too and an actual photo of the animal not some google pic I hate the way people do that on gumtree!!


Esp as he asked for my e mail to send one. He did sent a message, but no pic. Cannot be bothered chasing it over and over, so it doesn't matter.

(I am speaking of a different situation to the L Fallax, all I asked for there was the total bill, and I was prepared to pay now, and wait until the weather got better).


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Okay size ya think?

6 x 4 x 4 Terrestrial


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

What's the weather looking like for the next week or so?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Mr Mister said:


> What's the weather looking like for the next week or so?


*Clicky*


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

mcluskyisms said:


> *Clicky*


How do you do that?


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

'Tis the dark arts,...


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

martin3 said:


> 'Tis the dark arts,...


I really liked it.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Mr Mister said:


> How do you do that?


Its *Let me Google that for you*


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Has Martin Goss been kidnapped by aliens?



That's been days since I asked him to bill me!!!


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Mr Mister said:


> Has Martin Goss been kidnapped by aliens?
> 
> 
> 
> That's been days since I asked him to bill me!!!


he is about i was chating to him yestoday


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> he is about i was chating to him yestoday


Must just be blanking me then!


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

His list is a bit old and needs redoing so he emailed what he as and these were on it they look nice Linothele megatheloides


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

No, its not that he had what I wanted, and I said fine, go ahead, what is the total cost and I will pay now.

That ways days and days ago, and I have mailed him since.

Oh well.

Never mind.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Its hoildays and the wether is bad Martin is sorted he wont put you wrong he will get back to you.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> Its hoildays and the wether is bad Martin is sorted he wont put you wrong he will get back to you.


It's cool, I have every faith.

It was just with you saying he was around yesterday, but its fine.

: victory:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

I have 8 coming of him he will just send me a tex buy from the spider shop and martin goss you wont go wrong


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> I have 8 coming of him he will just send me a tex buy from the spider shop and martin goss you wont go wrong


I'm not even waiting on a delivery, I just want to send him money!



Like I say, it's cool, worse happens, I will catch a house spider and just paint it accordingly..


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

He got in touch, just been busy, as I thought he may be.

Spider he has is smaller than I originally was told, and would really like a larger size than I can seem to find, at the moment.

I really like these a lot.

Worse comes to worse, I will get the small one then.


----------

